# Need Plant ID please



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi everyone! I got two Cryptocorynes to ID, and one plant totally unknown to me. Here are the pics:

Here is the one I don't know about at all.








Here it is again with camera flash.









Here is a small Cryptocoryne that looks like C. wendtii "green" but its much taller than my first and only other C. wendtii 
green".









The following are different angles, lighting, etc... of another Crypto that I dont know the ID to. Its the largest Crypt I have ever seen, but then again, I'm very very new to aquatic plants.

















































Thanks all


----------



## fishmaster#1 (Apr 10, 2005)

The first pic is a rubin sword not a crypt.


----------



## ranmasatome (Aug 5, 2005)

The first crypt could be parva or lucens.. looks a little more like lucens. the second one i have as well...but still no idea.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

The 1st one looks like parva to me. The last pics look like a wendti variant.


----------



## NE (Dec 10, 2004)

The first looks like an Echinodorus 'Ozelot' and the other is probably some kind of Cryptocoryne wendtii.

The picture is not that good but this is tropicas info about the Ozelot:
http://www.tropica.com/productcard_1.asp?id=073F

Edit: I looked at it again and now i am i doubt, it is not as spotty as the Ozelot, so this is probably wrong, the second picture is quite similar to a young plant but the first is to green.


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

thanks all, whats the genus name of the swords??


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Echinodorus


----------

